# spirulina?



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm going to the doc for an exam just because I dont feel all that great. I eat well, healthy diet, exercise daily, but I feel really weak, I can only function few hours a day and then I crash, I cant get by without a nap and I noticed the circles under my eyes are getting darker. I'm afraid that I'm anemic, but how can you tell? The only thing lacking in my diet is meat, I eat very little of it, just because I dont like the taste, but I have some chicken on occasion. 
So I'm thinking of taking spirulina, because it has protein, iron and B12, which I might benefit from. 

Has anyone tried this supplment? have you noticed any difference?


----------



## Jimiam (Jan 8, 2007)

I take one spriulina tab a day. I get the pure Hawaiian Spirulina from GNC. About 8 bucks a bottle. 500mg/100 tabs in a bottle. I happen to think its good for you if you don't get many greens in your diet.


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

A glass of this in the morning (powder in water) is doing wonders for me at the moment. Not sure why, but my anxiety is basically gone, my sleeping has improved out of sight and I feel happy. It makes me feel a little tired, but overall the happy feelings and no anxiety are worth that. Even though I feel tired at times, I have plenty of energy to do stuff. It's only been a week, so hard to tell, but this is a winner for me.

When you look at what spirulina has (Tryptophan, Lysine, Tyrosine Choline) its no wonder I feel good!


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Been mixing spirulina with chlorella for more then a year now. It works wonder but its no magic. It is very rich in vitamin A. the one i take anyway. But since you exercise you need more vitamin A so no worry.

Perhaps you over train? I remember when i would train every 2 days I was tired and wasn't getting stronger in during workouts. Now I only go heavy on weekend and once medium in between. Lots more energy and strength. I also feel a good soreness.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Borophyll said:


> I do alot of sea veggies and best is klamath lake blue green algae, even at a lower dose I feel more effect from that than spirulina and chlorella combined. If you have the money look into either Vitamineral Green, Pure Synergy Superfood, or Dr Schulze Superfood. All 3 contain spirulina an array of other nutrient dense foods in powdered form. I feel good, blood work has been great, its much better than taking a synthetic multivitamin in my opinion.


Surely gonna try this ty.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

It makes you feel pretty good to have a big glass of spirulina in the morning, sometimes I like to add chia seed and let it sit till it gets mucosal.  At first it tastes kind of like crap, but you get used to it.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Borophyll said:


> I do alot of sea veggies and best is klamath lake blue green algae, even at a lower dose I feel more effect from that than spirulina and chlorella combined. If you have the money look into either Vitamineral Green, Pure Synergy Superfood, or Dr Schulze Superfood. All 3 contain spirulina an array of other nutrient dense foods in powdered form. I feel good, blood work has been great, its much better than taking a synthetic multivitamin in my opinion.


My mother insisted on giving that (klamath lake blue green algae) for years, it didn't help me.

To get a cheaper form of Dr Schulze Superfood (it is pretty much the exact recipe), go to HEAL Marketplace (www.healmarketplace.com) You can buy in bulk there, good quality stuff, I used to make the superfood. Tastes pretty decent in a fruit smoothie.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Equisgurl, your doctor should be able to test your iron levels to tell if you're anemic.

Do you get any sun? If not, a vitamin D supplement could help also.


----------

